# Photo Tournament: Dirt/Grime



## Egon (Jun 9, 2008)

Anything that looks dirty/grimy/filthy will be accepted in this. You can edit you picture all you like, but please, if you do, submit a link to the unedited version as well.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 800 x 600
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

I'm not entering this tournament thanks to not being able to get to my pictures.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmmmm, this wasn't the purpose of the image, but do you think this would count as grime?  (Mold on the wood)


----------



## jimmymac (Jun 9, 2008)

http://i27.tinypic.com/16iir13.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 9, 2008)

Here we go:

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...hy/Abstract/?action=view&current=IMGP2042.jpg





Bob


----------



## theryaner (Jun 9, 2008)

weeeeeeeee


----------



## speedyink (Jun 9, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC04074.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 10, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2109/1848525010_55dd5fd6f6_o.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's my entry:

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Picture038-1.jpg


----------



## Egon (Jun 10, 2008)

Woo! I have power and an internet connection again!

[-0MEGA-], that'll work. Three more slots open


----------



## Egon (Jun 10, 2008)

Woo! I have power and an internet connection again!

[-0MEGA-], that'll work. Three more slots open


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jun 10, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Here's my entry:
> 
> http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Picture038-1.jpg




You do not want to know what i thought that was when i scrolled by it really fast.


----------



## tidyboy21 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Punk (Jun 10, 2008)

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/DSC_0018.jpg


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2008)

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/Picture266.jpg


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2008)

halp!!! more froggies!!!! ahhhhhh!!


----------



## Egon (Jun 10, 2008)

Poll is up


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 10, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> You do not want to know what i thought that was when i scrolled by it really fast.



Lol!  Yep, I don't!



jnskyliner34 said:


> halp!!! more froggies!!!! ahhhhhh!!



Hahaha, Hehe. Um. Ok. Lol


----------



## Darman (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's mine.







Unedited:


----------



## Geoff (Jun 15, 2008)

^  I believe these are suppose to be unedited, besides, I wouldn't really consider that dirt/grime.

BTW, Egon, when are you making the poll?


----------



## Ben (Jun 15, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];999081 said:
			
		

> ^  I believe these are suppose to be unedited, besides, I wouldn't really consider that dirt/grime.
> 
> BTW, Egon, when are you making the poll?



He already made the poll... 



Egon said:


> Poll is up



Poll


----------

